# goldfish...



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey all,
I put three of the good sized goldfish(like 3 for a buck) in my spilo's tank 3 days ago. I have not been feeding him any shrimp or squid or hikari gold pellets the entire time. The first night he ate half of one and it was swimming around the entire next day lol(sorry no pics). the next day he took off the head up to the gills and just left the waste(intestinal track. bones) which is pretty smart for a fish. 2 still remain on the 3rd day with absolutely no fins or tails they all got eaten, even my plecos tail is slowly getting eaten up. I am wondering should i start feeding him regularly now and just leave the fish in the tank? or should i wait until he gets hungry enough to take out both of the other goldfish? I dont want to starve my fish to death...That would suck







. please give me some advice.
Thanks,

Oburi


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

oburi said:


> hey all,
> I put three of the good sized goldfish(like 3 for a buck) in my spilo's tank 3 days ago. I have not been feeding him any shrimp or squid or hikari gold pellets the entire time. The first night he ate half of one and it was swimming around the entire next day lol(sorry no pics). the next day he took off the head up to the gills and just left the waste(intestinal track. bones) which is pretty smart for a fish. 2 still remain on the 3rd day with absolutely no fins or tails they all got eaten, even my plecos tail is slowly getting eaten up. I am wondering should i start feeding him regularly now and just leave the fish in the tank? or should i wait until he gets hungry enough to take out both of the other goldfish? I dont want to starve my fish to death...That would suck
> 
> 
> ...


 the fish will probably die even if your feed you spilo so if you want them alive, pick them up...


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

ummm... take out the feeders or leave them in? who will probably die? my spilO???

oburi


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

anyone?? please i need to know if my spilos life is at risk. Any info appreciated!

thanks,

Oburi


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would feed him regularly. I rarely feed live anymore, it is not as good for your fish and does not give them a varied diet. Trust me, you fish will not starve, they can go a long ass time without food and when he gets hungry he will take out the other fish in the tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

oburi said:


> anyone?? please i need to know if my spilos life is at risk. Any info appreciated!
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Oburi


 he was talking about the goldfish


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

hey thanks for the posts! 
I have decided, with the help of gg, that im just going to leave the feeders in the tank until they either disappear or their remains get stuck to my filters :nod:

thanks,

Oburi


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I keep some convicts in my Spilo tank. I feed them and the spilo 2x a day. The Spilo must need a midnight snack everyonce in a while, because he fin nips them like crazy. Now, they are almost all gone.

The goldfish are gonna get eaten no matter what. Feed the spilo regularly: he'll feel a little hungry between feedings someday and nail them. Don't feed the Spilo: He'll probably eat them when he starts to wonder when you're gonna feed him again.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

thanks thomisdead, you really put the two options out there, i think im gonna still wait until he takes them out. he seems to be getting more aggressive especially at night since i have stopped feeding him for about 4 days now. i hope he takes them out soon so i can get back to fattening him up :laugh:

thanks,

Oburi


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey, one more quick question. does leaving a half a goldfish in the tank, that is still living, raise ammonia?

thanks,

Oburi


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

leaving goldfish bits in the water will raise the amm.


----------

